# Gilmer Bears



## Lake_and_stream (Aug 16, 2012)

I would be willing to bet that every piece of property over 20 acres has a bear on it right now. I have scouted 5 pieces of land in the last month and have seen bears on all of them. A bunch of small 1 - 2 yr old bears and as always some real bruisers.  Seems to me that this yr is going to be record breaking for the numbers of bears taken. Talked to some guys that have been scouting on the cohuttas and there is lots of sign up there as well. People are hitting them almost daily with cars between fannin and gilmer county.  Good luck this season guys!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 17, 2012)

The clock's a tickin'!!  Can't wait for that opening morning!  Can't wait to let one of those muzzy meat missiles fly!!!!  I'm so excited I can barely stand myself.  Good luck to all you gents!  You all better not kill a bear unless you intend to post pics and stories!  And remember, if you see me in the mountains, you better stop and shake a hand!


----------



## brandonsc (Aug 17, 2012)

i've got 3 or 4 differant bears on the same camera in pickens county


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 17, 2012)

Last yrs record harvest didn't put a dent in them.  Need to up the limit again.


----------



## superduty4wd (Aug 17, 2012)

*bear*

A buddy got this one around blairsville the other night, sorry for pic quality he snapped pic with his phone off his computer. I would guess 450+.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 17, 2012)

That one is a complete BRUISER!  Haa....I almost wouldnt want to shoot him for fear of not being able to get him out!   I guess that would be a GOOD concern though!


----------



## superduty4wd (Aug 17, 2012)

I know right, there is another pic of him and it looks like there is a good 12 inches between the ears. Its crazy.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 17, 2012)

Man, that dude is CHUBBY...looks like he's been fueling for the winter on twinkies!  ha  And if you could give me exact GPS coordinates to where this picture was taken, it'd be much appreciated!


----------



## superduty4wd (Aug 17, 2012)

I know this guy through a good friend in gilmer so I dont really know where he lives but believe me I now have a new goal this year This might end up being a paid hunt


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Aug 19, 2012)

There have been more 350-450 lb bears seen out here than i can ever remember . BIG BRUISERS - the white oaks are already starting to drop accorns up here. Wont be long and they will be in  the trees.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Sep 4, 2012)

Had about a 400 pounder walk by 15 feet from my window a couple weeks ago. Neighbor had a momma and 2 cubs in her driveway and i saw another 1 round 250 while doing some scouting in my back yard. Can't wait til season opens......


----------

